# Sundown 1/11/09



## bvibert (Jan 11, 2009)

Good time skiing today.  We didn't get as much snow as they were predicting , but everything was still covered nicely.  The new bumps were good for the most part, a few funky spots here and there.  Several good lines down Temptor.  Jarrod was there later in the morning building the kickers for the bump comp in a couple weeks, it looked freaking huge to me.  The Ex bumps seemed a little far apart and were pretty slick in between, they're planning on top coating them tonight which should help out a lot.

I skied Temptor from a bit after 8 to around 11 when my wife showed, after that I skied until about 1 with her on NE.  Throughout the day I skied with Tim, Greg, Steve, Gary, Jake (Gary's son), Mike (Mondeo), Grassi and his buddy.

The place was jamming when we left, parking people deep into the auxiliary lot and shuttling them back.


----------



## severine (Jan 11, 2009)

I tried the Celebrities again today but I was fighting them the whole time; I'm starting to think they're just too much ski for me right now. Switched to the Joyriders and I had more fun. It was definitely hopping! Had a little waiting to do on the trails but it's all good. I am picking up some speed in the Ex bumps, though they're so far apart it's hard not to.  I still don't know what the hell I'm doing but I'm doing it. I did try the Nor'Easter bumps once but just as I entered them, a group of Sundown Race Team kids (8 years old?) showed up and they were eager to bomb them. I aborted the mission. Next time, I guess. I definitely need more practice when there's fresh snow. The piles moved around with scraped off in between were messing me up a bit today; too used to the groomed stuff, I guess. My skiing was definitely not pretty today.

Short day for me but I'm just happy to have gotten out there. It was a bonus since I haven't skied with Brian in about a month.


----------



## powhunter (Jan 11, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Good time skiing today.  We didn't get as much snow as they were predicting , but everything was still covered nicely.  The new bumps were good for the most part, a few funky spots here and there.  Several good lines down Temptor.  Jarrod was there later in the morning building the kickers for the bump comp in a couple weeks, it looked freaking huge to me.  The Ex bumps seemed a little far apart and were pretty slick in between, they're planning on top coating them tonight which should help out a lot.
> 
> I skied Temptor from a bit after 8 to around 11 when my wife showed, after that I skied until about 1 with her on NE.  Throughout the day I skied with Tim, Greg, Steve, Gary, Jake (Gary's son), Mike (Mondeo), Grassi and his buddy.
> 
> The place was jamming when we left, parking people deep into the auxiliary lot and shuttling them back.



o3 jeff called me early this morning and had to bail. Hope you feel better bro!!   Got to the mtn around 7 hoping for some epic blower pow , looks like the mtn got about 6 inches which was great!!!  Think I skied with pretty much everyone who was there except mondeo and severine.  Ended up lapping temptor with greg and pat!!  Pat and Greg were pretty much in the "zone"!! Had a few decent  runs myself near the end but had to bail around 1230.. Nice skiing with you all!!  Me and the GF might hit it up tomorrow!!

steveo


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 11, 2009)

So who got the first chair?


----------



## 2knees (Jan 11, 2009)

fun couple of hours.  bumps got better as they got skied in.  i bet greg had an awesome afternoon as they were really coming into shape when steve and i left.

kicker looks really good.  nice and big and with a decent vert takeoff.  

kinda glad jarrod kept it poled off for today cause i wasnt sure i was in the mood to push it.

greg was skiing really well and i felt ok at times, but steve had the run of the day.  absolutely killed it.  nice work man, its the best i've seen out of you and i've seen alot of good stuff.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 11, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> So who got the first chair?



Not me.  i'd guess we were on chair 10 or maybe 15.  

Great day, had loads of fun.

was dissappointed when i pulled the car out of the garage to see that there wasn't anything new since i had gone to bed last night.   Roads were not horrible but worse than i expected. Ride took about hour twenty instead of the usual hour but we pulled into an empty parking lot around 7:35 or so.

Got on a chair about 7:55.  Jake and I opted to get fresh tracks on GB for our first run.   I took the right side of the trail and had a nice 3 or so inches of fresh pow the whole ride down.  Next headed over to Nor'Easter.  Bumps on the top were funky but fun. then we stayed right on NE.  more fresh 3" untracked on the skier's left and onto the EX. bumps. EX bumps were a little spaced out but fun for me and Jake.

Jake and i started alternating picking trails. My pick was always temptor    I had a blast on temptor today. my kind of bumps, not huge and they skied pretty soft.  Jake started getting the hang of it and actually picked temptor once when it was his turn.

Shot some video, if i can get over my technical problems with the new camera I'll post something later.


----------



## Greg (Jan 11, 2009)

Steve and I got third chair and 2nd and 3rd runs down Temptor. Bumps were great and just got better. Middle is the money line. Big props to Jarrod who worked his ass off solo to build that kicker for over 2 1/2 hours. He really lives up to his username (ishovelsnow) here. Nice work. Dedicated freak right there. :lol: The kicker looks nice. Good loft and nice and wide. It'll settle out and they'll shape it closer to the comp. Jarrod's going to have his boys duplicate it on the other side. They will be poled off normally, but we discussed a few practice session, perhaps Wedneday night. Stay tuned.

I skied Nor'easter/Temptor from 7:55 until 2 pm when my legs absolutely died. I was really happy with my skiing today which is encouraging after the funk I've been in. Finally a good solid session. I took a break a run or two after Pat and Steve left. Shouldn't have. My legs never recovered. Feel beat today in a good way. Made good use of the singles line after lunch.

Video is almost there. I really like how it came out. Rockin'. I let 2knees in on the song choice. Wait until you see MR. evil in there, a totally different skier than last year. Rippin', for sure, but he's fired as a camera man. He filmed Pat, Steve and my most epic runs and all I got was five seconds of Tim's thumb. Sonova! 

I had a friggin' blast today.


----------



## Greg (Jan 11, 2009)

*Video*

Enjoy:


----------



## severine (Jan 11, 2009)

My 3.5 year old said she likes the music. She and the boy (1.5 years old) heard the music and had to come watch. They wanted to know why Daddy wasn't in it. LOL!

Nice skiing, guys!


----------



## Greg (Jan 11, 2009)

Thoughts on all the new bumps:

*Nor'easter:* Looks like a lunar landscape. More of an amusement park ride than a bump run, but it got progressively better as it skied in and is actually quite challenging despite the flat pitch:

*Temptor:* Sweet lines and several of them leading up to where Jarrod put in the right hand kicker. The middle is money. Beyond the kicker spot, they space out a bit, but with some snowmaking or natural, those will grow too. A few big piles at the bottom which were fun to pop off of and try to do some cheezy tricks. :lol: Only saw one or two small ice patches. Most of the troughs skied in as very edgeable hard pack.

*Exhibition:* Really spaced out with flat icy "troughs" in between. Anything short of a foot or massive amounts of snowmaking will not result in tighter lines. However, that area gets a lot of sun and the first warm day when those areas between the bumps get soft and those will grow nicely. Really, as they are is perfect for what they are meant to be and that's learning bumps. Mission accomplished with Ex bumps as far as I'm concerned.

Looks like two chances for some snow this week which should keep the bumps primed. I think they're going to hit them with snowmaking too. We should be set for a while on the mogul front.

Still smiling after today. Really had a lot of fun. I missed skiing with Grassi and mondeo, but had fun with Pat, Steve and Tim and Brian for a few runs. MR. evil is coming along nicely. More aggressive today which was nice to see. Saw MRGisevil skiing the Ex bumps. Brian pointed her out and I couldn't believe it was her. Hands were excellent and she had nice fore/aft balance and a nice tight stance. The Evils are coming along with the bump skills  for sure. Also saw madroch with his kids today. There were also a few other guys that said hello and asked if we were the "AlpineZone guys". :lol: Apparently a lot of Sundown lurkers on here. Get to postin', guys!

Not the epic exploratory powder day we were hoping for, but still a winner for sure.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 11, 2009)

good skiing with ya'll.  mark hasn't been out in 8 years.  the last time he skied was vail.  he was super impressed with sundown.  once i got him on temptor it wasn't long before he was feeling it.  i could have skied for another couple of hours but he was shot.  temptor bumps were great.  i think i skied them pretty well.  angling to get back there soon.  i need to practice practice practice.


----------



## 2knees (Jan 11, 2009)

agree with Greg about mrevil.  definite improvements seen.  good work.

temptor will be kick ass again once we get that middle part filled in.  It took over half of my time to figure out the best way to go about it.  just some funkiness all around, but good.

they may be seeded but they sure dont ski like it.  which is very cool.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 11, 2009)

video of mostly Jake but i managed to catch a few AZ'ers too.


----------



## severine (Jan 11, 2009)

Nice theme on the music.  Lookin' good! I should ask him for some pointers!


----------



## powbmps (Jan 12, 2009)

Looks like a good time.

Loving that follow shot @ 1:22.


----------



## Greg (Jan 12, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> video of mostly Jake but i managed to catch a few AZ'ers too.



Jake is *rippin'* starting at 3:19! Is the brain washing working yet? :lol:


----------



## Greg (Jan 12, 2009)

powbmps said:


> Loving that follow shot @ 1:22.



Ha! Yeah, I can't wait until Gunbarrel has bumps to try that. It'll be groomed left and easy to do using my right hand.


----------



## danny p (Jan 12, 2009)

bravo, that is some serious ripping!  stoked after watching that!


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 12, 2009)

Greg said:


> Is the brain washing working yet? :lol:



actually, it is. He's IN for the March bump comp 8)

with a little encouragement he might even try the Jan comp but I'm not going to pressure him, just want him to enjoy it and go at his own pace.


----------



## powhunter (Jan 12, 2009)

Good job!!   I told Jake he was ripping the gnar and he just gave me a funny look!!

steve


----------



## 2knees (Jan 12, 2009)

Greg said:


> I let 2knees in on the song choice.
> 
> I had a friggin' blast today.




that is really good.  i had my doubts when you told me but fkna, that is very nice!


Still happy today myself.  i coulda stayed there all day as they were changing almost by the run.  very fun.

great vid too, some serious velveeta cheese in there.  Gary, i'm gonna call that a Haffy.  Not quite a daffy, more like half a daffy.  :lol:


----------



## Greg (Jan 12, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> actually, it is. He's IN for the March bump comp 8)
> 
> with a little encouragement he might even try the Jan comp but I'm not going to pressure him, just want him to enjoy it and go at his own pace.



That is awesome! I was trying to be encouraging yesterday without being too in-your-face. He's got line selection and sticking it down. He should pick up on the rest of it quickly.



2knees said:


> great vid too, some serious velveeta cheese in there.  Gary, i'm gonna call that a Haffy.  Not quite a daffy, more like half a daffy.  :lol:



Serious velveeta. Haffy, 2 o' clock twister and your 30 degree spread-twist were among the highlights. :lol:


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 12, 2009)

2knees said:


> Gary, i'm gonna call that a Haffy.  Not quite a daffy, more like half a daffy.  :lol:



yeah, i noticed that.. gotta work on better extension of the legs, especially the back one.


----------



## 2knees (Jan 12, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> yeah, i noticed that.. gotta work on better extension of the legs, especially the back one.



no way man, you fit right in with the rest of our lame ass airs.  greg's nossack.  my imaginary spreadtwist, otherwise known as a Sprest.


----------



## Greg (Jan 12, 2009)

"Nossack"! I love it.


----------



## powhunter (Jan 12, 2009)

GF bailed on me...so going up by myself today...waiting for the sun to bake em a bit thinking about 12 ish

steveo


----------



## Greg (Jan 12, 2009)

powhunter said:


> GF bailed on me...so going up by myself today...waiting for the sun to bake em a bit thinking about 12 ish
> 
> steveo



Call me with a report. Snow report says snowmaking on all trails. I would go now.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 12, 2009)

Nice work on the videos guys.  

I'm bummed that I didn't hook back up with Greg and Steve after their lame 'de-layering' break.  I definitely could have spent a lot more time on Temptor yesterday, I need to get back soon.


----------



## MRGisevil (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks for the props, Greg. Skiing becomes a slightly more engaging experience when one can actually SEE where they are going.

Pat, you loser!! Thanks for skiing right by me and not saying hi! I spent the whole ride to Sundown saying, "Gee, I hope my buddy Pat is there! Haven't seen him in a while!" And what do you do? Buzz me and take off! Thanks man -.-

TOTALLY KIDDING, btw, so you can stop sending the apologetic PM now  Yesterday was fun, very impressed that my nephew tried as many new trails as he did. New goggles rock. -Marge


----------



## Greg (Jan 12, 2009)

MRGisevil said:


> Pat, you loser!! Thanks for skiing right by me and not saying hi! I spent the whole ride to Sundown saying, "Gee, I hope my buddy Pat is there! Haven't seen him in a while!" And what do you do? Buzz me and take off! Thanks man -.-



Classic. I love it when Pat arrives for his limited skiing windows. It's like go go go right out of the gate. No time for chatting. :lol:


----------



## 2knees (Jan 12, 2009)

MRGisevil said:


> Pat, you loser!! Thanks for skiing right by me and not saying hi! I spent the whole ride to Sundown saying, "Gee, I hope my buddy Pat is there! Haven't seen him in a while!" And what do you do? Buzz me and take off! Thanks man -.-


its that god damned snow camoflauge you wear.  you kinda blend in with the scenery.


----------



## severine (Jan 12, 2009)

Greg said:


> Classic. I love it when Pat arrives for his limited skiing windows. It's like go go go right out of the gate. No time for chatting. :lol:


I know somebody else who skis like that...


----------



## Greg (Jan 12, 2009)

severine said:


> I know somebody else who skis like that...



Who's that? Plenty of time to chitchat on the lift...


----------



## bvibert (Jan 12, 2009)

Greg said:


> Classic. I love it when Pat arrives for his limited skiing windows. It's like go go go right out of the gate. No time for chatting. :lol:



I felt bad because I was a bit like that yesterday a couple of times.  One time we were waiting at the top for Grassi; while we were waiting I overheard a snowboard instructor ask his class of at least 10 kids (pre-teens at best) if they knew where Temptor was.  As soon as Grassi and his buddy got to the top I basically took off even though Grassi was trying to talk to me.  Sorry dude...


----------



## MR. evil (Jan 12, 2009)

Greg said:


> . MR. evil is coming along nicely. More aggressive today which was nice to see. Saw MRGisevil skiing the Ex bumps. Brian pointed her out and I couldn't believe it was her. Hands were excellent and she had nice fore/aft balance and a nice tight stance. The Evils are coming along with the bump skills



Thanks for the kind word. Yesterday was the first day all season that I felt really comfortable in the bumps. I was really working on keeping my skis point downhill and making smaller turns than I ussually do. But I still really need to work on shin pressure and getting my weight forward. I am still WAY backseat.

I have been telling Randi how good she has been skiing all season, but she doesn't belive me.  Maybe she does now. Even though I ski the bumps a little faster and more aggresve then she does, I have felt that her form and turns are MUCH better than mine all season.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 12, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I felt bad because I was a bit like that yesterday a couple of times.  One time we were waiting at the top for Grassi; while we were waiting I overheard a snowboard instructor ask his class of at least 10 kids (pre-teens at best) if they knew where Temptor was.  As soon as Grassi and his buddy got to the top I basically took off even though Grassi was trying to talk to me.  Sorry dude...



no worries.  i heard you mention the snowboard class and quickly followed your lead.


----------



## Greg (Jan 12, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> I am still WAY backseat.



I think I mentioned this to you once before while skiing with you. Now also take this for what it's worth since I battle the back seat constantly as well as crouching. Anyway, on the flats, really focus on shin pressure and maintaining it through your turns. Try to focus on initiating your turns with the front of your skis. To get a feel for this, exaggerate it by trying to get your heels (and tails of your skis) to leave the snow and swing around behind you. You need to have good fitting boots to pull this off; otherwise your heels will lift. When skiing at Sundown, I really exaggerate this on the section of Upper Nor'easter on the way down to the bumps. That sorta gets me primed up to stay in a more forward position and skiing on the balls of my feet which is what you want in the bumps.

One thing I notice from you yesterday was great hand position. That'll help keep you forward and driving down the fall line too.


----------



## Creakyknees (Jan 12, 2009)

*music*



Greg said:


> Jake is *rippin'* starting at 3:19! Is the brain washing working yet? :lol:




This is the music from Hotdog the movie, I just had a flashback.:lol: This is great.........


----------



## bvibert (Jan 12, 2009)

CreekyKnees said:


> This is the music from Hotdog the movie, I just had a flashback.:lol: This is great.........



Not only was it the music from Hotdog, but the opening scene was very similar.  Nice work Gary!


----------



## MR. evil (Jan 12, 2009)

Greg said:


> to focus on initiating your turns with the front of your skis. To get a feel for this, exaggerate it by trying to get your heels (and tails of your skis) to leave the snow and swing around behind you. You need to have good fitting boots to pull this off; otherwise your heels will lift.
> .



Unfortunately I may need a new pair of boots sooner than later. I picked up my boots (Nordica GTS6) last season and they fit great for most of last winter. They started to get packed out around last March and now my heels are lifting. Dave Newman from SkiMarket fit me in these boots and at the time I wasn’t skiing moguls or very aggressive in general. I also had no idea when I purchased these boots I would get in 35 days of skiing last season. I recently spoke to Dave about the boots. The first thing he asked was how much I skied last season and what type of terrain I was skiing. When I told him I was skiing moguls and that I skied about 35 days he told me that if he had known that he would have never put me in those boots. He thinks he can shim out the heel cups with some neoprene to get me through the season.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 12, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Not only was it the music from Hotdog, but the opening scene was very similar.  Nice work Gary!



Thanks.  I was telling Jake what i wanted him to do and he was giving me a funny look and asking my WHY???  i showed him the opening of the Hot Dog movie when we got home, he rolled his eyes and walked away :-D


----------



## MRGisevil (Jan 12, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> Thanks for the kind word. Yesterday was the first day all season that I felt really comfortable in the bumps. I was really working on keeping my skis point downhill and making smaller turns than I ussually do. But I still really need to work on shin pressure and getting my weight forward. I am still WAY backseat.
> 
> I have been telling Randi how good she has been skiing all season, but she doesn't belive me.  Maybe she does now. Even though I ski the bumps a little faster and more aggresve then she does, I have felt that her form and turns are MUCH better than mine all season.



Cut the balogne already. I don't need a stinkin' life coach.


----------



## Greg (Jan 12, 2009)

MRGisevil said:


> Cut the balogne already. I don't need a stinkin' life coach.



Yeah, really. Didn't you already say, "I do"? :lol:


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 13, 2009)

forgot to mention.. had a lot of fun over on GB sunday. for a little hill in CT gunbarrel skis really well, especially with good snow coverage.  First run of the day was 3" inches of powder and it was nice and smooth.  Later after some racing clinc was finished i hugged the left side by the trees and there was plenty of good snow.  made lots and lots of turns, had a blast.


----------



## severine (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm starting to like Gunny after being terrified of it in years past.  It's a pretty cool run.


----------

